# Do you use advantage flea preventative? Must read!



## Onyx

Thought that I'd share some very helpful information that I confirmed with my vet. All of the advantage flea control for cats and dogs is the EXACT same product, just different doses. A tube of advantage 0-10 lbs has 0.4ml of product. The biggest dose for 55 lbs and up is 4.0ml. If you have a syringe and vial, you can separate the 4.0ml into 0.4ml doses giving you 10 months of preventative!

So if your vet sells single doses, the amount of money you save is outrages. If your vet doesn't sell single doses, that's fine. A website I use sells a single dose of the 4.0ml for $14.50 no tax and no shipping fee if you choose to have it sent through the mail. You can also buy the syringe/vial for $3.50. Buy both and you get $2.00 off. So for $16 you get the tools needed and 10 months of advantage if you have a dog 10lbs or under. I do this for my dog and cat. I split it so they are each protected for 5 months each.

Here's the website Bayer Advantage II for Cats and Dogs, 20-Month Supply | Luv My Pet Supply Store

You can either buy the "kit" that the link takes you to which has the tools and TWO 4.0ml tubes, making 20months of preventative. Or you can manually add the tools to the cart yourself and add one tube to your cart.

Sorry this is so long, I just couldn't help but share this information!! I know many people are struggling to afford simple things like flea preventative. Well I know I am lol. This makes the monthly preventative cost $1.45 once you don't have to buy the tools again.


----------



## michele

Thanks for posting


----------



## Brodysmom

This is great information and very helpful if you are in an area where fleas are epidemic. A flea infestation is a horrible thing! 

Having said that, be aware of the risks vs benefits of any spot on flea control and use wisely and cautiously. There ARE risks to using these products.

http://www.apnm.org/publications/resources/fleachemfin.pdf


----------



## LostLakeLua

Yup that's what I do with Frontline. The largest dose for a 100+lb dog is the same price as the >22lbs one. So I buy the XL 3-packs; and pour them into a vial as needed; and take out with a syringe. For Frontline the "average" dose is .043ml per pound. So my dogs get roughly .2 to .3 ml each month. I feel a LOT better giving them a weight just custom to them (sorry but regardless of how safe they claim I'm not giving my 5lb dog something that is enough for a 22lb dog) and since we've kept on it steadily we have not seen any fleas (and we did have a flea issue last summer, so they are definitely around here.)


----------



## Onyx

I totally agree about the risks of flea products. I used to never use them but where I live now is literally swarming with fleas. When my dog had surgery she didn't go outside for a week so she was flea free. But *I* went outside every day and next thing you know both the cat and dog had fleas even though they hadn't been outside recently (the cat is an indoor cat). Guess I tracked them in? Now unfortunately for me it's either use flea preventative monthly or have the house swarmed with fleas.

It's a shame there isn't an extremely effective natural way to keep fleas away. There's just too many where I live though 
One of my neighbours uses frontline monthly but when her dog rolls in the grass, sometimes he still gets fleas. I wonder why they're so bad here.


----------



## svdreamer

Yeah, that's what I do since I have sooo many dogs. I get 4 of the extra large dog flea preventative and it's enough to do all my dogs. I do get the cats their own, but reading this, I may just start dividing up one for them, too. My area isn't too bad with fleas, I usually only have to treat them once a summer.


----------



## AussieLass

Brodysmom said:


> This is great information and very helpful if you are in an area where fleas are epidemic. A flea infestation is a horrible thing!
> 
> Having said that, be aware of the risks vs benefits of any spot on flea control and use wisely and cautiously. There ARE risks to using these products.
> 
> http://www.apnm.org/publications/resources/fleachemfin.pdf


Thanks Tracy, the more I read, the more alarmed I became and convinced NOT to use this deadly stuff. How dare manufacturers be allowed to not divulge up to 95% of a product's make up to protect themselves from competition; damn Governments need a rocket up their collective patooties!

So, I felt quite sick to the pit of my stomach getting close to the end of the article, but kept reading, hoping against hope the author would say, "Now, here are the SAFE alternatives" - alas, the only statement that appeared was one saying, "Next time we'll provide you with safe ...." but after searching and searching, it would seem no such article had been written.

I have absolutely no intention of relying on the old a-la-natural Hippies' methods published all over the web advertising various soaps and potions stating they contain "A pinch of dried comfry, a dash of oregano, one portion of bat poo, and the left eye of a newt". Those of us with severe flea allergies (me) cannot afford to use repellents, we must ensure free-flea environments for our own safety .... is there anything safe that we can use?

I currently use Sentinel and spot-ons for if/when they drag home live fleas from an outing (bearing in mind that Sentinel etc) does not kill live fleas.

What to do, what to do to keep my beloved pets organs safe and me from ending up bedridden?


----------



## pmum

Do not use any flea/or tick preventive on my pouch.
Heard bad things about it. If its not all natural products
I try to stir clear.
Blessings.


----------



## pmum

SVDREAMER:
You have some beautiful little Chihuahua's.. 
Blessings.


----------



## lynx8456

Before I even saw this post I added a thread about All Natural Flea and Tic deterrents and remedies on this forum. I personally have never used Frontline, Advantix or any other drops of any kind on my pets ...I might also add that in 10 years my dogs have not had any fleas or ticks! I do use Zodiac products for baths (I would swear by the stuff) and other than that I go the all natural route for preventing fleas on my pets, in my yard and in our home!


----------



## AussieLass

lynx8456 said:


> Before I even saw this post I added a thread about All Natural Flea and Tic deterrents and remedies on this forum.


Are you able to provide a link please?

Edited to add: Nevermind, I found it: http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chi...all-natural-flea-tic-deterrents-remedies.html

Unfortunately, all the "natural" suggestions such as oils etc are a bit hit & miss for those of us with severe allergies (be it humans or dogs), especially when they only deter rather than kill - the flea will simply find the next heat source, being me, the kids, another animal etc and it's lifecycle is never interrupted so as to prevent further breeding. 

The "products" than can be purchased, even Ivory Soap, are not available over here. The climate here is flea heaven, so there's no room for airy fairy "maybe it will work" or at the very least just shoo the bities elsewhere to breed up a veritable army laying in wait. Not sure if you have the killer ticks there, but the minimum anti-venom cost & treatment here starts at around $800 so, again, no chances can afford to be taken.


----------



## lynx8456

AussieLass said:


> Are you able to provide a link please?
> 
> Edited to add: Nevermind, I found it: http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chi...all-natural-flea-tic-deterrents-remedies.html
> 
> Unfortunately, all the "natural" suggestions such as oils etc are a bit hit & miss for those of us with severe allergies (be it humans or dogs), especially when they only deter rather than kill - the flea will simply find the next heat source, being me, the kids, another animal etc and it's lifecycle is never interrupted so as to prevent further breeding.
> 
> The "products" than can be purchased, even Ivory Soap, are not available over here. The climate here is flea heaven, so there's no room for airy fairy "maybe it will work" or at the very least just shoo the bities elsewhere to breed up a veritable army laying in wait. Not sure if you have the killer ticks there, but the minimum anti-venom cost & treatment here starts at around $800 so, again, no chances can afford to be taken.


The all natural hints and suggestions will never totally kill of fleas or totally deter them, but used with a good flea shampoo, all natural yard sprays or other alternatives it might be possible to avoid using so many "harsh" chemicals on our pets, in our homes or our yards. It is merely suggestion , but if the flea and tick issues are that bad where you live or where others live then yes perhaps the stronger items available is the only way to go. There are some people that I know who have rarely had a flea or tick issue that are worried because this year has been a milder than normal winter , hence warnings are out about mosquitos, flea and ticks being very bad this year. Due to so many FDA warnings on store bought pet products (food, teeth cleaners, treats etc...some are looking for alternatives). Oh and yes ticks are a bad problem in the states for both pets and humans and the preventions and treatments for bites are extremely expensive. 

PS: AussieLass I was in no way making light of bad flea and tick issues, but I get the feeling you think I was by using terms like the "there's no room for airy fairy "maybe it will work" or at the very least just shoo the bities elsewhere to breed up a veritable army laying in wait". They are merely suggestions and of course people have to do what they think is best!!!


----------



## Christabelle

I keep thinking the same thing about the dosage with Heartworm meds. 
Anyone ever purchase a larger weight and divide up heartworm meds ? Is it
the same thing ? Pros/Cons ?


----------



## LostLakeLua

Christabelle said:


> I keep thinking the same thing about the dosage with Heartworm meds.
> Anyone ever purchase a larger weight and divide up heartworm meds ? Is it
> the same thing ? Pros/Cons ?


I do; sort of. Since the heartworm meds are a RX, I can only get the size that my dog is. Fortunately; I order them from Dr Fosters & Smith and get Tri-Heart. It is a very inexpensive tablet; and the lowest dose is "up to 25lbs" which is what I get. The first thing anyone will say about splitting up heartworm pills, is that you can't just split them in half because in manufacturing, the medicine is not necessarily distributed evenly in the pill. Ok, fine; so I got a pill grinder; and a gram scale. Tedious it may be, but I pulverize the tablets (that's why I use TriHeart, as they are big therefor easier to divvy up) therefor evenly mixing it all.. THEN weighing out enough for 10lb dogs. It's still a little bit more "just to be safe" as my dogs only weigh between 5-7lbs, but they're still not getting more than the "up to 25lb" they'd be getting had I not split the dose. One thing is though, companies will NOT guarantee their product if it isn't used "as directed" so that should be taken into consideration. For me though it's worth it. I'm comfortable with it. But it is tedious to do each month LOL. I sit there with my grinder and scale... mixing each dogs dose with a bit of raw egg.. then dish out one by one. They have me trained well LOL.


----------



## bayoumah

Hi thanks for the tip i would really safe yes ill lookin in to it


----------



## LaceyGirl

There is a fairly reliable natural spot-on treatment. I use it, and haven't had any problems (aside from yellow coat-staining for a few days). It's called Sentry Natural Defense.


----------



## AussieLass

Lynx, wasn't suggesting for one minute you were making light of tic or flea situations at all, simply pointing out that "being green", whilst desirable, is not always an option when it comes to toxic poisons to wipe something out that can cause illness/distress. The most distress for me comes from the fact I have to subject my dogs to deadly poisons to protect me, feel like they're the sacrificial lamb 

LaceyGirl, I got all excited about the Sentry Natural Defense, rushed off to buy it, not available in Australia - no surprises there, we can hardly get a darn thing here and it drives me beyond insane. Furious!!!


----------



## AussieLass

KittynKahlua said:


> The first thing anyone will say about splitting up heartworm pills, is that you can't just split them in half because in manufacturing, the medicine is not necessarily distributed evenly in the pill.


I still say that's a whole load of bunkum & hogwosh spread by the evil, greedy manufacturers who're trying to put people off from doing it be it tablets or chews.

When you think about it, how many of us have been on a particular med and when coming off of it the Doctor will tell us to cut down to half a tab, quarter of a tab and finally weaned off completely. The wouldn't be able to do that if tablets weren't mixed evening, especially some of the tabs I've been on over the years.

Typing that reminded me, mine are due for Heartworm Chews so I'm off to razor blade a Sentinel chew into x 3 pieces right now


----------



## Onyx

LaceyGirl said:


> There is a fairly reliable natural spot-on treatment. I use it, and haven't had any problems (aside from yellow coat-staining for a few days). It's called Sentry Natural Defense.


Thanks so much for posting this! I had never heard of this product until you mentioned it. It looks great and relatively cheap. And the doses are still able to be split lol.


----------



## Chi Nation

I use the Advantage II for my crew. This is great info to know.


----------



## LaceyGirl

AussieLass said:


> LaceyGirl, I got all excited about the Sentry Natural Defense, rushed off to buy it, not available in Australia - no surprises there, we can hardly get a darn thing here and it drives me beyond insane. Furious!!!


What if you had one of us ship it to you? Would that be a possibility?


----------



## LostLakeLua

AussieLass said:


> I still say that's a whole load of bunkum & hogwosh spread by the evil, greedy manufacturers who're trying to put people off from doing it be it tablets or chews.
> 
> When you think about it, how many of us have been on a particular med and when coming off of it the Doctor will tell us to cut down to half a tab, quarter of a tab and finally weaned off completely. The wouldn't be able to do that if tablets weren't mixed evening, especially some of the tabs I've been on over the years.
> 
> Typing that reminded me, mine are due for Heartworm Chews so I'm off to razor blade a Sentinel chew into x 3 pieces right now


Hmm interesting. I think though, that the reason we come off a prescription is because it doesn't matter if the meds are evenly distributed or not. If you take the pills daily, or even twice a day; it'll balance out over the 24 hour period. Whereas with heartworm meds, it's only a once monthly treatment so a more precise dose would need to be accurate.


----------



## Dexiehuahua

Oh my gosh, this is all freaking me out! I use revolution year round on my 3.5lb baby! I don't see it on any of the danger lists, but is that only because it's a new? I feel like I've been ignorant of this!


----------



## AussieLass

LaceyGirl said:


> What if you had one of us ship it to you? Would that be a possibility?


Hmm, very good thinking LG, I'll see if I can get Elaina to next shipment of clothing and hope like heck Customs don't take it out - I'd get the really big ones so I can decanter & divide up, it sounds like a fabulous product, and 3 month protection is unbelievably good!

Kat, until an industrial chemist can convince me that a factory made tablet/chew can possibly have more of a particular compound in one portion than another, I will go on believing it to be impossible and know that the product is evenly mixed t/out the filler compounds during manufacturing process, it has to be an incredibly precise and standard manufacturing procedure. Capsules excepted, due to settling of different chemical weights/densities etc. during shipping, shelf life etc but a simple re-mix of contents would suffice.

i.e. a Medium Sentinel Chew does dogs from 11-25kg, that's a huge variance in weight!!! Cutting 1 of those chews into 3 .pieces for, say, 3 dogs @ 5kg, or even up to 5 pieces for 5 dogs @ 5kg would be totally effective imo. The safety margins for overdose on these products is amazingly wide. Alls I'm saying is that in this particular argument, I'm not going to trust the word of the greedy sales/marketing people over the super precise manufacturing process. Imagine, if you will, if they went ahead and told everyone, "Yes, that's fine, you can do that" - they would be out of business in months as word spread like wildfire. Poor buggers can't spread the same propaganda with liquids, mwahahahaha on them!


----------



## LaceyGirl

AussieLass said:


> Hmm, very good thinking LG, I'll see if I can get Elaina to next shipment of clothing and hope like heck Customs don't take it out - I'd get the really big ones so I can decanter & divide up, it sounds like a fabulous product, and 3 month protection is unbelievably good!


I doubt customs would take it out, as it is all-natural. There's nothing even potentially hazardous about it. 
AND it's cheap cheap cheap compared to those nasty chemicals!
nother good product is this:
Halo Herbal Dip
I wonder if you could have that shipped to you from somewhere?

I prefer the spot-on, as I don't need to repeat the application every time I bring Lacey outdoors. I *do* like the dip for myself, though. I just spray it on myself before work (I work in a retail pet store) and then I know I won't be bringing fleas home!


----------

